# Epik subs - no answering emails



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I live in the UK and have sent several emails to Epik with regards to their subs and have had no response. :foottap:

Are they still trading. Surely their customer service skills aren't that bad!

Has anyone else had the same problem.

cheers

Graham


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I am not sure if epik ships outside the US.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From the site:

_Do you sell worldwide?

At this time, we only sell to the 50 US states. The reason for this is that we can't support or guarantee warranty for product in another country or continent. If a component in your subwoofer needs to be replaced, it may cost more to ship it to you than the subwoofer itself costs.

We have shipped worldwide in the past and incurred considerable problems with brokerage and fees. We hope to change this as soon as possible, but we're afraid, it will still be quite some time before we ship elsewhere._


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

That's such a shame. Really fancied the conquest. How does this compare the the Elemental Designs A7 - 700 and A7 - 450. Be good to get some peoples opinions.

cheers

Graham


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

If you are interested we can biuld a custom subwoofer for you to equal or surpass the Conquest, and run on 220/240V. We ship worldwide, mind you a subwoofer that large will be very expensive to ship. Contact us for more information if you are interested.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nathan,

Thanks for getting back to me. I currently own a SVS PC ultra so I am trying to get a sub to better that. Can you let me know how much one would cost. I will leave it up to your expertise to advise on driver, box size etc..

Really appreciate you contacting me mate.
cheers

Graham


----------

